# Serrasalmus Id.



## ERTAN (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello friends What is the genus of my fish?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

S rhombeus, some better pics would help confirm that guess.


----------



## ERTAN (Aug 12, 2017)

I will share a better photo, thank you


----------



## ERTAN (Aug 12, 2017)

I tried to take good photos, but I appreciate it if you help me


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I am going to stick with my original guess and say its S. Rhombeus


----------



## ERTAN (Aug 12, 2017)

I will be happy if Rhombeus comes out thanks you bro 😊😊😊


----------

